# Craftsman GT6000 Model 917288612



## DOUG WHITE (Mar 18, 2019)

26 HP with 52 inch deck tractor runs great on level and will hardly go up an incline. The motor doesn't bog down so I think its a tranny problem. I changed the oil and filled with 20/50 and changed the drive belt also but still does not want to go up a hill. Makes no difference whether the cutting blades are engaged or not


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Hows the belt tensioner, and spring look? That pivot point in the tension arm has to be lubricated too. The first time I took mine off it was dried out, and rusty which was stopping the spring from doing its job. You might also have a little adjustment in the drive rod. Also double check your belt routing just to eliminate that possible issue.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

What version of drive does it have pedal, fender, etc?


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

If it is not a belt or tensioner failure, you have the version built by Husqvarna for Sears. If so it has a Hydro-Gear G7 hydrostatic transmission. On one of the axle housings will be a model number. You can go to Hydro-Gear's website and likely obtain a service manual for that transmission that will outline repair processes.


----------



## DOUG WHITE (Mar 18, 2019)

wjjones said:


> What version of drive does it have pedal, fender, etc?


pedal


----------



## DOUG WHITE (Mar 18, 2019)

wjjones said:


> Hows the belt tensioner, and spring look? That pivot point in the tension arm has to be lubricated too. The first time I took mine off it was dried out, and rusty which was stopping the spring from doing its job. You might also have a little adjustment in the drive rod. Also double check your belt routing just to eliminate that possible issue.


thanks I checked and it all looks great I'm thinking it is transmission


----------



## DOUG WHITE (Mar 18, 2019)

RC Wells said:


> If it is not a belt or tensioner failure, you have the version built by Husqvarna for Sears. If so it has a Hydro-Gear G7 hydrostatic transmission. On one of the axle housings will be a model number. You can go to Hydro-Gear's website and likely obtain a service manual for that transmission that will outline repair processes.


thanks


----------

